# Horse pedigree lookalike game



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Buckles had the goofy looking head like Bold Ruler. I think he also looks a lot like Petition Petition Thoroughbred. He has yet another goofy head, think throatlatch and long lanky legs with too long cannons.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Malibu is a grand daughter of Streakin Six, however I think she looks more like Little **** Priest, who I have seen a picture of once but can't find now. 




















And my old TB gelding Rocket I think looked a lot like his sire Pine Bluff:


















(dang chair seat!)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Poco Bueno 








Piper


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Dante looks a LOT like his grandsire, Seattle Slew. I always joke that Disney should make a movie about him and cast Dante, so he can make me some money!
He has the color, the head shape, and the expression (although Dante's is less look-of-a-winner and more Fresh-Prince-style-goofiness!)

Here's Seattle Slew:



















































And here's Dante:

































































Woo! Enough pics for ya? I swear, once I start I just can't stop.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my horse...









I think he looks a lot like his granddam (sire's side)


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright... Heres mine:
My gelding LA Strom:









And this is his father:
Kings Heir (RIP)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think Lacey looks a lot like her great-great-grand sire Comet. 



















Comet:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know how to get the pictures to show, so I'll just include their pedigree link.

Lyric:








I think Lyric does/will look alot like 
Gold Rush Quarter Horse

Lillie:








Does/will look alot like Jackie Bee
Jackie Bee Quarter Horse


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

This is such a cool idea.

My mare doesn't really look like anybody except her sire. I don't really have a good picture of him, though : /

This is the only one I have:










Here she is:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't find many pictures from Annie's pedigree that really looklike her, but I think she looks close to her great grand sire Three Bars ^^

Annie -








Three Bars -


----------



## NevadaRides (Jan 15, 2010)

*What a cute idea*

I'll have to look at the allpedigree pics of ancestors and see.
Maybe








Deep South more in the body - that's a terrible pic.

But then he looks a lot like Kaw Liga too









But then he has a lot of Prince Plaudit in the shoulder and head.









This is him - what do you think?


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, I just looked through TJ's pedigree and I'm going to play with my last two horses, too  Not so many pictures this time, though - I promise!!! 

This is Tejana (Level Sands x Tejano's Girl), she's a Storm Cat granddaughter (and acts it), and has Secretariat in the fourth generation. She definitely has both his head shape and coloring.

Secretariat:

















Tejana:




















Danny (Dreamfinder (ApHC) x Pickin N Dancin (AQHA)) is solid-colored, but in conformation he takes a lot after his sire. When I first got him, one of the top Appaloosa trainers in the state couldn't stop talking about his "Dreamfinder neck" hahaha. Danny has less posty pasterns though, thaaaank god.

Dreamfinder:









Danny, looking irritated:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Awsome seeing how much some of these guys look so much alike, especially when its farther back in the pedigree and your horse looks nothing like sire and dam, but is the spitting image of a great grand sire or something. Very cool!! Let's keep 'em coming! Anyone else have any to share?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I just found this picture of my gelding's sire:











Here's my gelding:


----------

